# 2nd go round this coming season questions



## ston-loc (Jan 20, 2012)

So last year all 4 of my plants were started from clone. Kind of convenient because I can just run to the dispensary and have guaranteed females, but picking strains is a crapshoot. Just depends on what they happen to have. I plan to get clones this year too, but was thinking to pop a few seeds too and try to give that a go this time. I've read about the actual process, but my question is the timing I guess. Last year I hardened off 2 clones outside mid april and they flowered early, and re vegged. Put 2 more out mid may and they finished great. Despite we had weird weather last year though. Just wondering timing-wise, when I'd start seeds if I was going to have them outside early may, weather permitting? 
Thanks


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would pop those beans in Early march indoors. That give you 1-2 months to determine sex indoors before hardening off outdoors.


----------



## Doja (Jan 30, 2012)

My 2 cents. I like to start beans early April. Then if your unlucky and get males you can always run to dispensary and pick up more clones before its too late into the season.


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you guys have indoor setups too? I don't. I can setup the necessary lighting for seedlings, but is that sufficient for the month+ of being indoors before hardening off outside? Or would I need to set up a legit indoor spot for them with better lighting and ventilation? Trying to work out the details if its even worth it at this time, or if I should just run clones again. Thanks for the input.


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Ston-loc! 

I have a rubbermaid container i germ seeds in. It's large enough to hold at least eighteen, 16 ounce solo cups. These cup-tainers are large enough to veg in for several weeks to a month. Would work wonderful for clones to.

I had a Rubbermaid Container just large enough that my light would fit on the lid and close securely. I then painted the inside white. Once dry I attached a 96 watt t5 lamp (4x 24 watt T5's) to the lid of the rubbermaid and created a hole for the cord to come out of the top. I then installed 2x High CFM PC fans from Radio Shack on the sides. One blows in over the tops of the seedlings and one blows warm out.


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm, sounds interesting. Got any pics? I can picture the description, but would be interesting to see the size of the rubbermaid container you're using. I have yet to buy any lighting but 24watt t5's are 2 footers right?


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 31, 2012)

The fixture is 24" but the bulbs themselves are 21.5". 4x T5HO 24 Watt to be precise to make up 96 watts total. The Rubbermaid is 33 gallon.

My camera is out of commission right now unfortunately. However im going to be ordering seeds and starting this thing up so a working camera is much in order!


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 31, 2012)

On another note I'm curious as to what your growing this season. It would be awesome to do a partner grow-journal with yah. Lemme know what you are thinking.


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't really decided yet. Clones are going to be decided when I go. Hopefully they have atleast the OG Kush that I grew last season, cause I really dug that.
As far as seeds I'm not too sure. Was thinking maybe a Larry, or a Larry X with something. What are you thinking? I've never ordered seeds and havent gotten far enough into preparing to start seeing what's available yet.


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Right Now it's Mandala's Satori, Sensi Seeds Hindu Kush, Larry, Sour Kush aka Headband & Serious Seeds AK47. Soil is NouvelleChefs. Going 20 gallons or larger.


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 31, 2012)

Just spent the last hour scrolling around the tude. Larry's sold out. Digging on the Mandala though. Think I'm going to order a pack of Satori, and also either Point of no return, or beyond the brain.
Going to run more than 4 this year. Legally max out at 6 mature,12 immature. Probably pop 3 beans of each, and then buy a few diff strain clones also. Figure 6 seeds, hopefully wind up with atleast 2 females. If I'm lucky I have friends to donate above my limit plants to. I'm not secluded with yard space. My neighbors can literally see into my backyard. So I'll stay in "legal" limits incase they think to call in on me.
Want to Outdoor Satori side by side?


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes PLEASE! Satori indeed!


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds good. I'm sticking with my 5 gal buckets from last year though. Worked good for me. Was able to follow the sun by moving them across the yard in veg last year. Getting really stoked for this season. Gotta start getting things ready.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

:woohoo: good times in the great OD---satori is no doubt on that list of strains i would like to grow one day---unless you are in a frost zone you can pretty much plant outdoors at any time---things you might consider are---safety/stealth---neighbors looking over the fence, aroma of herb filling the neighborhood, plant limits for your county---knowing the natural harvest window for your area---having a plan to keep the buds dry in case of an early winter rain---size of the plant you want to grow---5 gal buckets early may drop equals root bound IMO


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 1, 2012)

Dealt with all those last season and didn't seem to have an issue with the neighbors OS. Last years plants got a little rootbound, but they were pretty big plants still. I was pretty satisfied with the results too.
Anyone else interested in joining an OD Satori grow for this coming season? We can start a journal once beans sprout.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

thought you were looking for an opinion on starting beans OD in 5 gal buckets in early may---my bad for throwing all the other crap in there---i just love a good OD grow---thanks for the invitation on the group grow---have to pass this time---look forward to watching from the bench over here


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 1, 2012)

All good man. Right on. Starting clones OD in may, running 5gal buckets worked for me last year. Maybe I'll run 1 in a larger pot and compare results. Mainly I just was unsure of the timeline on seeds. Germing to seedlings going outside. How long that usually takes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Just spent the last hour scrolling around the tude. Larry's sold out. Digging on the Mandala though. Think I'm going to order a pack of Satori, and also either Point of no return, or beyond the brain.
> Going to run more than 4 this year. Legally max out at 6 mature,12 immature. Probably pop 3 beans of each, and then buy a few diff strain clones also. Figure 6 seeds, hopefully wind up with atleast 2 females. If I'm lucky I have friends to donate above my limit plants to. I'm not secluded with yard space. My neighbors can literally see into my backyard. So I'll stay in "legal" limits incase they think to call in on me.
> Want to Outdoor Satori side by side?



I think that you will like Mandala strains.  Be aware that the Satori and Beyond the Brain (a Satori cross) are both up sativa type highs while Point of No Return is a couch-lock kick back Indica kind of high--quite different.  I have all 3 (plus a few more) going right now.  I have a Point of No Return just about ready for harvest.  I'll try to get a pic before I chop the nice fat top cola.  I think that Satori or Beyond the Brain will be *huge* if grown outdoors with the right conditions.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

seeds are gonna show sex after summer solstice---the longer they are in the dirt the bigger they are gonna get---if i am using 5 gal buckets and beans in my area---i would drop them around the end of may---clones onward from the same time


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 1, 2012)

1 gallon of soil or more per month of growth.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was intending on growing guerrilla style this season but i'll keep a couple Satori's on the property to keep a close watch and update my journal. Im excited to see how she fairs outdoors. Hoping to pull ~1/2LB or more per plant


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 1, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think that you will like Mandala strains.  Be aware that the Satori and Beyond the Brain (a Satori cross) are both up sativa type highs while Point of No Return is a couch-lock kick back Indica kind of high--quite different.  I have all 3 (plus a few more) going right now.  I have a Point of No Return just about ready for harvest.  I'll try to get a pic before I chop the nice fat top cola.  I think that Satori or Beyond the Brain will be *huge* if grown outdoors with the right conditions.



Thanks for the input THG. Reading yours, and others reviews on these are the main reason I want to try them. The up sativa high is what I like best. This season plan to grow mostly that type, and maybe one or two indica couch lock type highs just to keep stocked up on it.
Getting excited just talking about it and preparing


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 1, 2012)

Seeds ordered! Woo!! Satori, and Beyond the Brain. 3 freebies, forget what, but one regular, one femmed photo, and one femmed auto...


----------

